
Everything You Never Wanted to Know about Printing - _dps
https://mollyrocket.com/news_0056
======
_dps
Same material in video format if you prefer:
[https://youtu.be/D7CBcFlR3Ms?list=PLEMXAbCVnmY7Zja8lG2TLXvO3...](https://youtu.be/D7CBcFlR3Ms?list=PLEMXAbCVnmY7Zja8lG2TLXvO3h9-3wi-O)

Also, interesting tidbit: this is from the person behind the Handmade Hero
project, which has been discussed here before and is a lot of fun if you're
into low level / 90s style video game programming
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaTznQhurW5AaiYPbhEA-
KA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaTznQhurW5AaiYPbhEA-KA))

